# Walgreen's $5 off $20 PRINTABLE COUPON



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Click this link for a coupon that you can print for $5 off when you spend $20 at Walgreen's this Friday or Saturday.

Hot Buys: Store Coupons and Savings | Walgreens


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW I don't think I have ever seen a Walgreens coupon! Cool...  Wish I had that last week....I'm sure I need more stuff...lol


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

YAY! It's there again!

I'm totally going tonight. I wonder if I can get the Hex.


----------

